
Serverless Microservice Patterns for AWS - yarapavan
https://www.jeremydaly.com/serverless-microservice-patterns-for-aws/
======
lucasfarns
Unfortunately I still host this blog on Wordpress! Just scaled capacity!
Should be available now.

------
syntheticcdo
Needs more server-less to cope with the load :)

------
slics
Same. I have tried multiple times.

